#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  大家好

## 雪月金玲

ヾ(≧O≦)〃嗷~呜~ :wuffer_bawl: 
各位午安>"< 好久之前就到過在這裡 現在才回來看一看
玩了6年MMORPG 我的獸設和ID都是一樣 不知道有沒有人認識我呢？ :wuffer_arou: 
好久才回來一次
請大家多多指教 :wuffer_howl:

----------

